

Ask HN: Top Developer Interview Questions - timsegraves

I&#x27;m working on compiling a list of the top interview questions developers are being asked right now. I realize it&#x27;s hard to generalize questions across disciplines, languages, etc.<p>Assuming a full stack web development role, what sort of questions are you asking or being asked related to: CS Fundamentals, Data Storage, Optimization, Scaling, etc.  Thanks in advance!
======
soham
[http://Glassdoor.com](http://Glassdoor.com)
[http://Careercup.com](http://Careercup.com)
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com) (me!)

------
XLDRT
Sorry I can't really help and you probably already know this, but explore
GlassDoor.com, they normally have a ton of interview questions posted.

